# Fantasy Names



## shwabadi (Aug 17, 2013)

I came across this pretty great resource for names. It's got long lists of both given and family names starting from some of the earliest recorded names through to the early 17th century.
For my story the 13th century English names are particularly useful, but it has names from all over Europe and Asia.

The site
SCA College of Arms - Name Articles

English 13th century given names
Given Names from Early 13th C England

Hope you find it useful!


----------



## Asterisk (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks! This is a great link to bookmark for future reference!


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 18, 2013)

This one is my go-to for names. It's the Medieval Names Archive, maintained by the Academy of Saint Gabriel. It's a great resource.

Medieval Names Archive


----------



## johnsonjoshuak (Aug 18, 2013)

I use Scrivener's built in name builder. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Gurkhal (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice resources. Thanks alot.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Sep 2, 2013)

If you want to get a little more fantasy-oriented, I love this site:
Fantasy name generators. Names for all your fantasy characters.

It has generators for a bunch of different fantasy flavors.


----------

